# 1st bacon



## ldrus (Feb 5, 2012)

went and got a 6lb  belly this am from the butcher man going to give bacon a try !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 using  the  "POPS Recipe"   found here ] the plan is to let it soak for 10-14 days  then smoke  ill have pics up as i go along  any tips  will be greatly welcomed


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have it covered. How are you planning on smoking it? Hot or cold smoke?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

Pops brine makes it real easy. If this is your first bacon I would cold smoke it.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 5, 2012)

like AL said i will cold smoke it


----------



## ldrus (Feb 5, 2012)

yes i plan on cold smoking  .. when i do this do i just want to put it in my mes without turning it on and running the AMNPS? or should i run temp at 100? whats a good wood to use


----------



## smokinsteve (Feb 6, 2012)

Pop's brine is great!  My only suggestion is that, if you add any additional spices (I add garlic powder, onion powder and black pepper), give it a good stir every few days.  Otherwise the pieces on the bottom get more seasoning than the ones on the top.  Good Luck!


----------



## ldrus (Feb 6, 2012)

i was wondering about stirring it thanks


----------

